# Breathing Strange



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

My 6 month old female Argentine B&W Isabella started breating really weird after i fed her some ground turkey. she did this the other day too, but i just let it slide thinking it was just from eating too fast..she has a very strong feeding responce, and she always eats really fast, so im wondering is there a possible health problem that has to do with breathing like this? or does she have something like the hiccups from eating so fast? I got her about 2 weeks ago, and the guy i got her from didnt exactly tell me the truth on anything about her so im not exactly sure what he did with her or if he gave her proper care, which i know he didnt since she was very underfed and because of her nasty attitude and other reasons.. but i would really appreciate some help.. here is a video i took right after i fed her. sorry for the water spots on the side of the tank, i dont have very good misting skills 
thanks. here is the video. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23pgd7mUFU4" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23pgd7mUFU4</a><!-- m -->


----------



## reid (Oct 27, 2009)

I think shes just like swallowing or something, i remember mine used to do that...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 27, 2009)

_Like I posted on the other site,..I think she just ate too much. Dino use to do the same when he was younger. He knows when to cut back now._


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I believe I've figured out whats wrong. My tegu is breathing like that right now, but he/she just finished eating a fat mouse. Its tummy is pretty full. So my conclusion is when a tegu eats alot, the lungs can not fully contract, because their isn't enough space. The amount of food in its stomach is shortening the breath, but as they get sleepy especially after they eat, the breathing wont look as bad. Its not MBD or anything crazy.


----------



## randy (Nov 3, 2009)

i noticed my tegu has been kinda sneezing lately.... like a quick impulsesive exhale... can hear it from across the room.. no discharge, just a dry sneeze sorta.. any thaughts?


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Randy.Tegus sneeze sometimes when the mulch got to dry and they breath in the dust.You might want to check the mulch if it's moist and not dry.All off my Tegus sneeze sometimes, too.They also do that sometimes after they just had something to drink.Put your ear by your Tegus nose and listen if you can hear a poping noise.If you don't he/she is fine  .


----------



## randy (Nov 3, 2009)

he borrows alot and between misting the top inch or two gets dry....................................... no popping sounds... humidity is overall 60-90%....................
thanx


----------



## txrepgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Your welcome.It's ok if the mulch on top gets a bit dry as long as the buttom mulch if moist.I wouldn't worry about it .


----------



## taterbug (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine does the same thing after he eats like a hog HA HA At least I hope it is normal .


----------

